# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Hỏi về VB 6.0

## trihoinachantoan

các bác cho em hỏi cái này cái, em tạo một chương trình nhỏ bằng vb6 và tạo ra tập tin .exe để mỗi lần chạy chỉ cần click vào tập tin đó là chạy được nhưng khi đem đi máy khác lại không chạy được nữa, nó chỉ chạy được máy nào có cài đặt vb thôi. bác nào biết sửa làm sao cho nó chạy được ở cả máy không cài vb được không ?

----------


## petduy

*vb6.0*




> các bác cho em hỏi cái này cái, em tạo một chương trình nhỏ bằng vb6 và tạo ra tập tin .exe để mỗi lần chạy chỉ cần click vào tập tin đó là chạy được nhưng khi đem đi máy khác lại không chạy được nữa, nó chỉ chạy được máy nào có cài đặt vb thôi. bác nào biết sửa làm sao cho nó chạy được ở cả máy không cài vb được không ?


 chào bạn ,hiển nhiên là vây rùi ,cài chương trình đó thì mới mở dc chứ.:down:

----------


## MuRom92

> chào bạn ,hiển nhiên là vây rùi ,cài chương trình đó thì mới mở dc chứ.:down:


người ta đã biên tập thành file .exe rồi cha nội, đâu có phải là định dạng của vb6 đâu.

mình nghĩ trong lúc bạn biên tập thành file .exe thiếu xót ở đoạn nào rồi hoặc máy mà bạn chạy file *.exe có vấn đề. vì mình đã từng làm như bạn và máy kia hoàn toàn chạy được mà không có lỗi gì.

hoặc máy bạn xài win 7 mà máy kia xài win xp vì khi bạn lập trình trên win 7 sẽ sử dụng thư viện của win 7 mà đem qua xp chạy thì bị lỗi.....cái này do mình suy đoán, nếu sai xin mọi người đính chính để mình và bạn trên được thêm kiến thức. cám ơn

----------

